# seasonal movements



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I fish alot of smaller lakes, and even some of the bigger inland lakes around north east ohio, which are puddles compared to some of the bigger out of state res and lakes. Anyway my question is , do bass follow the same seasonal movements that we read about in all the fishing mags in all bodies of water, or does size play a role in how they move through out the year. Just something that I"ve always wondered, any thoughts would be great.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

yes they do follow the same movements, but often times there are variations within the body of water which can often times make the movements seem non tradional


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Seasonal patterns for the most part will remain the same for all bodies of water, but keep in mind that not all bass will be doing the same thing at the same time. As fall approaches, the crazy weather patterns we've had have put a kink in the traditional "pattern". They really haven't started schooling up together yet and really blitzing the shad like we would want to see. Best thing I can tell you is to let the conditions lead your patterns on your next trip I.E. current weather condition, current water temp, and last would be time of year and cover the entire water column from surface to bottom. Hope this helps. :B


----------

